# MAC in Wedding Crashers



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey did you know that 5 MAC products were used on Rachel McAdams in Wedding Crashers? I just read her beauty breakdown on makeup411 and for her eyes they used a combination of three MAC shadows: Trax (base), Satin Taupe (contour), and Venus (highlight) and also used MAC Lip Pencil in Rosewood as well as  MAC powder blush in Desert Rose. And might I add that Rachel was beautiful in that movie! I just thought it was cool info and decided to share. ^_^


----------



## trishee03 (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.  I love her!!  She's so pretty!


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 9, 2005)

i am in love with her! she is so hot


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 9, 2005)

I was so happy to see this breakdown, til I realized that Rosewood is discontinued. Does anyone know is MAC has anything similar? Lipstick, liner, whatever?


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 10, 2005)

Hehe. It's one of my secret pleasures to be reading a magazine and see a MAC product. I'm like, see!! It rocks! Everyone should know. Lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 11, 2005)

too bad they didnt say her l/s.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 11, 2005)

She looked so pretty in Wedding Crashers..I just recently saw her in Red Eye and she looked equally gorgeous!


----------



## katsey (Sep 11, 2005)

Does anyone know what she used in Red Eye?


----------

